# Disposable Dogs



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I was watching some youtube videos tonight about various kinds of dogs. I followed some links and ended up on a rescue site. One of the links there was called Disposable Dogs. There's a couple poems on there that just broke my heart to read. 

My family brought me home cradled in their arms.
They cuddled me and smiled at me and said I was full of charm.
They played with me and laughed with me and showered me with toys.
I sure do love my family, especially the girls and boys.

The children loved to feed me, they gave me special treats.
They even let me sleep with them - all snuggled in the sheets.
I used to go for walks, often several times a day.
They even fought to hold the leash, I'm very proud to say.

These are the things I'll not forget - cherished memory,
because I now live in the shelter - without my family.

They used to laugh and praise me when I played with that old shoe.
But I didn't know the difference between the old ones and the new.
The kids and I would grab a rag, for hours we would tug.
So I thought I did the right thing when I chewed the bedroom rug.

They said that I was out of control, and would have to live outside.
This I did not understand, although I tried and tried.
The walks stopped, one by one; they said they hadn't time.
I wish that I could change things, I wish I knew my crime.

My life became so lonely, in the back yard, on a chain.
I barked and barked, all day long, just to keep from going insane.
So they brought me to the shelter, but were embarrassed to say why.
They said I caused an allergy, then they each kissed me goodbye.

If I'd only had some classes, when I was just a little pup, 
then I would have been a better dog when I was all grown up.
"You only have one day left." I heard the worker say.
Does that mean I have a second chance?
DO I GO HOME TODAY?



I Adopted Your Dog Today
~Author Unknown~ 
I adopted your dog today
The one you left at the pound
The one you had for seven years
and no longer wanted around.

I adopted your dog today
Do you know she's lost weight?
Do you know she's scared and depressed
and has lost all faith?

I adopted your dog today.
she had fleas and a cold,
but don't worry none.
You've unburdened your load.

I adopted your dog today.
Were you having a baby or moving away?
Did you suddenly develop allergies or was
there no reason she couldn't stay?

I adopted your dog today.
she doesn't play or eat much
She's very depressed, but
she will learn again to trust.

I adopted your dog today.
And here she will stay.She's found her forever home
and a warm bed on which to lay.

I adopted your dog today.
And I will give her all that she could need.
Patience, love, security, and understanding.
Hopefully she will forget your selfish deed.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

OMG I can't even go to that site without crying :smcry: (which crying is difficult with the antidepressants I take). Being on this site and loving Lilly as I do....Here is a store for you. I have been married for 20 years, he is my best friend :heart: and as we grow older I know that when one of us goes it will be very difficult for the other so I am always (in my mind) thinking of what I'll do when/if he goes first. I thought I would travel (he doesn't like to) but as I read about all the rejected animals I think that when I retire and am alone I am thinking I would like to be a foster mom to maltese. I pray that I am not in that position for a long time but I am looking forward to filling my home with leftover fluff babies.

Those poems are perfect.
Thanks for Sharing


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

That is incredibly sad


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

So true and so sad... 

I really hate the doggy accessory thing going on w/Hollywood right now too...purse dogs... it's like they're a fad or something


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Jan 17 2010, 12:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=874324


> "You only have one day left." I heard the worker say.
> Does that mean I have a second chance?
> DO I GO HOME TODAY?[/B]


:smcry: 

Very touching poems.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Sad poems but too true in too many cases. :smcry:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

These poems are very sad. I just hope that they are able to change the behaviors of some in the future . . . there are too many dogs in shelters and too many that don't deserve to be there!


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Very,very sad  I couldn't read that without sobbing up, but thanks for sharing. I just went and hugged my Macie. I wish there was a world, where no animal didn't know what love was and to be part of a family.


----------

